# Nrthn Calif Trip.....



## Diggy415 (Mar 29, 2009)

A friend and i were going out to the desert to run the dogs and i decided to take the opportunity to find me some Paruroconus Boreus..i will be posting other critters i found in other areas but for now enjoy!!


----------



## CodeWilster (Mar 29, 2009)

Where in N. CA is that? It sort of looks like the Yreka area to me. I live in N CA so was just wondering


----------

